# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Κασετόφωνο] Kenwood KX-500

## ajaxpm

‘Εχω το deck KX-500 της KENWOOD κατασκευής 1980 το οποίο παρουσιάζει το πρόβλημα σε ένα κανάλι να κόβει ένα μέρος της κυματομορφής.20160206a.jpg

----------


## chip

η γνώμη μου είναι ότι πολλά μπορεί να φταίνε από τους γερασμένους πυκνωτές
 μέχρι λάθος πολόσεις (χαλασμένη αντίσταση, σπασμένες κολλήσεις) που φτάνουν στον κορεσμό το σήμα.

----------

ajaxpm (13-11-17)

----------

